# Teddy bear style feet



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I take Abbey to a fantastic groomer!!







I am so happy to have found her!







The only thing is that I like Abbey's feet fuller, teddybear style. I have taken example photos (like one of Charmypoo's Nibbler in his puppycut) and told her to please cut her feet teddybear style. What else can I do or should I just keep my mouth shut because she does everything else so perfect?! Does anyone have any links with photo and description? I know that the top layer should be longer than the bottom layer, but it is the opposite way on Abbey's feet. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

If I'm right in what you are asking, you want fuller feeties, right? If she does the cut around the feet first, and then cuts the layers it will automatically make a straight less full foot. But, if she does the layering of the legs first, and finishes with trimming the hair on the floor around the feet, it will leave the top layers longer. Like, let her stand and just cut a U around the front of the foot. Does that make sense?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What kind of coat does Abbey have? My Lady has a more cottony coat and her legs are especially cottony. I couldn't understand why her feet wouldn't "puddle" beautifully like the show dogs until I figured out her coat texture was the main reason.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 10 2005, 01:57 PM
> *What kind of coat does Abbey have? My Lady has a more cottony coat and her legs are especially cottony. I couldn't understand why her feet wouldn't "puddle" beautifully like the show dogs until I figured out her coat texture was the main reason.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108083*


[/QUOTE]

My groomer says she has a cotton coat but one of the better cotton coats, meaning it isn't kinky or real thick, I guess. Abbey's breeder said she should have a silky coat. Both her sire and dam have silky coat, according to the breeder. Abbey is 9 1/2 months old now, so I'm not sure if this is what I'm gonna get or not. She doesn't mat very much at all though but I do brush her every other day.









I know her little paws can look this way because the 1st groomer I took her to cut them like this. The problem with the 1st groomer is that she shaved Abbey's face!







I don't think she really knew what a maltese was supposed to be cut like. My new groomer owns a maltese so she does a great job! I'd just like to have those full rounded like paws!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Oct 10 2005, 12:41 PM
> *I take Abbey to a fantastic groomer!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Hi, I was wondering where you found a picture of Nibbler in a puppycut? I dont know if you are talking about the same thing, but when I took Kylee to the groomer I asked her to make her feet in a "bootcut"style and she knew exactly what to do...like flared them out at the bottom so they looked like bootcut jeans. Maybe you can try telling your groomer that terminology instead of saying teddybear feet.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I usually have Valletta's feet cut in bichon style...so they look uniform top to bottom. I love the way they look when she prances around the house.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328+Oct 11 2005, 06:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, I was wondering where you found a picture of Nibbler in a puppycut? I dont know if you are talking about the same thing, but when I took Kylee to the groomer I asked her to make her feet in a "bootcut"style and she knew exactly what to do...like flared them out at the bottom so they looked like bootcut jeans. Maybe you can try telling your groomer that terminology instead of saying teddybear feet.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108575
[/B][/QUOTE]

Go to charmypoo's profile page and she has a link to www.furballz.com. Click on Nibbler's teenage photos, pg. 3 - last picture. This is the photo I took with me. Charmypoo was actually so kind as to send me this photo of him through email but I then later found his entire album of pictures - I have them saved on my favorites because he is definately one of my Favorites!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 11 2005, 07:55 PM
> *I usually have Valletta's feet cut in bichon style...so they look uniform top to bottom.  I love the way they look when she prances around the house.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108608*


[/QUOTE]


Maybe that is the right term for what I'm looking for. I'll try that next time. Thanks!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My brother calls them "astro boy" feet. I don't know if bichon style is what they are technically called, but that's how I describe them to the groomer. Of course as soon as they start to grow out a bit they do tend to flare at the bottom, thus creating the "boot cut" style!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 12 2005, 10:24 AM
> *My brother calls them "astro boy" feet.  I don't know if bichon style is what they are technically called, but that's how I describe them to the groomer.  Of course as soon as they start to grow out a bit they do tend to flare at the bottom, thus creating the "boot cut" style!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108845*


[/QUOTE]

That's what we do too. Its almost like it doesn't matter how the groomer cuts the hair -- it always grows back and we do end up with "boot cut" style.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OKW, I love the new photos!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 12 2005, 11:01 AM
> *OKW, I love the new photos!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108856*


[/QUOTE]

Saltymalty, thanks!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I do, too! Miko is very, very handsome!


----------

